

MegaUpload has been taken down by the feds - ParkerK
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5g0HiB0PrdprLqIHlwUdYtB05l2sA?docId=c93737704b504930a11fc307d67b674d

======
yellow
Haven't we already proved that piracy can't directly equated to losing $500
million?

------
geuis
Please don't link to things that require passwords to access them.

~~~
ParkerK
As far as I can tell, it doesn't require any passwords..?

